# Sorteggi CL: Juve - Lione, Napoli- Barca e Atalanta- Valencia



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2019)

Buon sorteggio per Atalanta e Juve che pescano Valencia ed Lione. Meno per il Napoli che dovrà vedersela con il Barcellona.

Ecco il sorteggio completo.

Napoli - Barcellona
Real - City
Juve - Lione
Atalanta - Valencia
Tottenham - Lipsia
Dortmund - PSG
Atletico - Liverpool
Chelsea - Bayern


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2019)

Juve, Barcellona, Tototcoso, PSG, Bayern passano sicuro

Atalanta Atletico possono farcela forse.

City Real impossibile da prevedere.


----------



## DMC (16 Dicembre 2019)

Immagina se ad Aprile di quest'anno ci avessero detto:

"l'anno prossimo la squadra di Gattuso affrontera' il Barcelona agli ottavi di Champions"


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buon pescaggio per Atalanta e Juve che pescano Valencia ed Lione. Meno per il Napoli che dovrà vedersela con il Barcellona.
> 
> Ecco il sorteggio completo.
> 
> ...



Juve già ai quarti, l'Atalanta ha un'occasione ghiottissima...il Napoli meglio si preparino col pallottoliere..

Le altre partite, vedo rischiare molto PSG e Liverpool..City-Real è il match Clou..bella anche la riedizione della finale 2012 tra bayern e chelsea..due big in difficoltà..

Tottenham - Lipsia match spettacolare


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2019)

Che culo


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buon pescaggio per Atalanta e Juve che pescano Valencia ed Lione. Meno per il Napoli che dovrà vedersela con il Barcellona.
> 
> Ecco il sorteggio completo.
> 
> ...



Bellissime partite in questi ottavi.

Poi il solito culo di Juve e Atalanta.

Soprattutto l'Atalanta. Clamoroso abbiano pescato proprio il Valencia.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2019)

Atletico Liveprool bella sfida.. due antidopi del calcio.. normalmente Simeone contro queste squadre ci va a nozze.

Non è l'Atletico di qualche anno fa, ma per il Liverpool non sarà una passaggiata.


----------



## Solo (16 Dicembre 2019)

Il solito immenso culo dei gobbi...


----------



## hakaishin (16 Dicembre 2019)

Solo ha scritto:


> Il solito immenso culo dei gobbi...



Beh solito immenso culo..
Bayern, atletico, borussia, tottenham agli ottavi dal 2014


----------



## juventino (16 Dicembre 2019)

Sorteggio molto fortunato per noi e per il Gasp.


----------



## Pitermilanista (16 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buon pescaggio per Atalanta e Juve che pescano Valencia ed Lione. Meno per il Napoli che dovrà vedersela con il Barcellona.
> 
> Ecco il sorteggio completo.
> 
> ...



Molto intrigato dalla sfida dell'Atletico al Liverpool, che pur essendo la squadra più forte vista in Europa negli ultimi dieci anni sta giocando un numero abnorme di partite ed è falcidiato dagli infortuni, quindi potrebbe arrivare bollito alla sfida.
Starei attento al Real Madrid in previsione della vittoria del trofeo, l'ho visto ieri molto aggressivo e pressante, hanno ritrovato motivazioni.


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buon sorteggio per Atalanta e Juve che pescano Valencia ed Lione. Meno per il Napoli che dovrà vedersela con il Barcellona.
> 
> Ecco il sorteggio completo.
> 
> ...



up


----------



## leviatano (16 Dicembre 2019)

due squadre secondo me possono essere la rogna di questa edizione di Champions:

Atalanta: se passa gli ottavi può anche dire la sua dato che l'ambiente può essere un ottimo incentivo e nella partita secca è molto in palla con Gasperini.

Borussia Dortmund: squadra pazza da prendere con le pinze, può fare della partite schifose ma anche quelle dalla vita contro avversari più forti.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Dicembre 2019)

I ladri prima o poi la vincono, considerando che una tra City e Real se ne andrà agli ottavi e che il Liverpool punta alla Premier direi che sono loro i favoriti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Dicembre 2019)

questi han sempre i sorteggi fortunati?
dai sa le percentuali esistono per tutti tranne che per loro. 
li avran comprati come usano fare loro.


----------



## First93 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buon sorteggio per Atalanta e Juve che pescano Valencia ed Lione. Meno per il Napoli che dovrà vedersela con il Barcellona.
> 
> Ecco il sorteggio completo.
> 
> ...



Mourinho il solito sculato nei sorteggi. Juve già ai quarti, anche l'Atalanta può farcela, il Napoli... povero Rino.


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Dicembre 2019)

Povero Rino, voglio vedere come farà a stoppare Messi e Co.
La juve beh, può pure fare turnover contro il Lione. 
L'Atalanta ha una chance molto importante invece.


----------



## leviatano (16 Dicembre 2019)

Per me passano: City, Barcellona, Liverpool, Lipsia, Bayern, Atalanta, Psg, ladri.


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Dicembre 2019)

Gino contro il Barcellona


----------



## Albijol (16 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buon sorteggio per Atalanta e Juve che pescano Valencia ed Lione. Meno per il Napoli che dovrà vedersela con il Barcellona.
> 
> Ecco il sorteggio completo.
> 
> ...



Agnelli nel board Uefa sta dando i suoi frutti


----------



## unbreakable (16 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Juve già ai quarti, l'Atalanta ha un'occasione ghiottissima...il Napoli meglio si preparino col pallottoliere..
> 
> Le altre partite, vedo rischiare molto PSG e Liverpool..City-Real è il match Clou..bella anche la riedizione della finale 2012 tra bayern e chelsea..due big in difficoltà..
> 
> Tottenham - Lipsia match spettacolare



io vedo juve barca bayern totthenham liverpool psg real e valencia


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Dicembre 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> io vedo juve barca bayern totthenham liverpool psg real e valencia



City Real è dura...


----------



## unbreakable (16 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> City Real è dura...



Sì figurati..però già il real con il psg fece il suo..insomma spezzo una lancia per la tradizione


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Buon sorteggio per Atalanta e Juve che pescano Valencia ed Lione. Meno per il Napoli che dovrà vedersela con il Barcellona.
> 
> Ecco il sorteggio completo.
> 
> ...



Gattuso a Barcellona. Iniziate a mettere il mais in padella.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Dicembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gattuso a Barcellona. Iniziate a mettere il mais in padella.



ci vorrà molto Veleno al Camp Nou


----------



## vannu994 (17 Dicembre 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questi han sempre i sorteggi fortunati?
> dai sa le percentuali esistono per tutti tranne che per loro.
> li avran comprati come usano fare loro.



Come la Francia quando comandava Platini, sempre un culo gigantesco...


----------



## vannu994 (17 Dicembre 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> City Real è dura...



Per me passano il City, La Juve di sicuro (si è anche rotto il LCA Depay), Bayern, PSG, Atletico - Liverpool non saprei, e l’Atalanta può farcela (glielo Auguro). Ringhio si fa prendere a Pallonate dal Barça.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Dicembre 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Come la Francia quando comandava Platini, sempre un culo gigantesco...



Ce ne vuole per credere sia solo culo,per chi non sapesse,Ceferin presidente Uefa è il padrino di battesimo della figlia di Agnelli,convinti sia solo culo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Dicembre 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Per me passano il City, La Juve di sicuro (si è anche rotto il LCA Depay), Bayern, PSG, Atletico - Liverpool non saprei, e l’Atalanta può farcela (glielo Auguro). Ringhio si fa prendere a Pallonate dal Barça.



Secondo me col Barca Rino tenterà di giocare tutto difesa e contropiede ma al Napoli non hanno nel DNA sto tipo di gioco..
Io pure spero passi il City, il Real non mi piace..
Bella sfida comunque..Guardiola Vs. Zizou..molto interessante


----------



## Pit96 (17 Dicembre 2019)

Ad Atalanta e Juve non poteva andare meglio, che sedere

Una tra City e Real ci saluterà subito invece (credo Real, ma il City in europa non ha mai fatto faville)


----------

